# Shooting a Heavy Metal Band



## mhafweet (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been contacted about photographing a heavy metal group called Adjacent to Nothing. They've been around for 7 years and appear to be on the verge of making it big. They are about to release a new CD and they want professional, rad looking photos that they can plaster all over their CD covers, promotional posters, and website. The current lack of photos appears to be the biggest thing standing in their way. 

I've never done this kind of thing before (and was quite surprised to be commissioned, to be honest), but I'm intrigued. I'm determined to get pictures that will be useful and valuable to them so I've been flipping through rock band photos online for cool ideas I can play off. 

So, questions:
1) *What should I charge them? *They want me to hang out on stage before/during/and after a concert to photograph the whole thing to get live pictures. I also want to do an outdoor photo session where we can get the photos the official band photos. I suspect money is fairly tight so I don't want to scare them off by charging too much. On the other hand, they've performed with bands like Type O Negative and have flirted with contracts from various companies... This next CD could be their ticket to the limelight. What do you think? 

2) *Legally, what should I be aware of? *The man who contacted me in behalf of the band suggested that I have them sign a release form to prevent a record company from suing me down the road for using a picture on my website that I took. I thought this was funny, yet I know it's something I should take seriously. I haven't drafted this kind of paper before. What should I put in it?

3) *BTW, any cool photo ideas?  *I really like their band name... I want to take some photos that will capture the idea of "adjacent to nothing", in a very manly, NOT cheesy way. And like I said, I haven't photographed a rock band or concert before, so feel free to post links to your favorite rock band photos that I could check out. 

I have about a month to prepare. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 16, 2009)

Get yourself some proper earplugs - seriously! A decent set whilst not cheap, will pay dividends in the long run.


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 16, 2009)

This guy is one of the best. Ross Halfin Check through his work, it'll give you an idea of what shots to look for and where you need to be.

If you sift and read, you'll get an idea of what to look out for and what not to do when shooting bands.  

Number one question. Do you have stage access or just pit access? Usually if a band commissions you they want you shooting on stage which gives you total freedom. 

fast glass fast glass fast glass.....:thumbup:


----------



## bwlergh (Mar 17, 2009)

Make sure:
1. You are on the door and you have back stage access
2. Have spoken with the manager and asked what the BAND wants
3. Restrictions (some people are very anal about photographs being taken while they play)
4. when giving a quote, think of what you can charge, then double it
5. Release form should state that all photos are owned by you, and can be purchased from you for a sum of money, the band waives any rights to the photographs and to sue you if they do not like the photographs, you can and may sell the images to a third party (thats negotiable) and can publicly display the photographs on the internet.

Here's a set from my flickr that I've shot recently:

L.U.S.T @ Factory Theatre - a set on Flickr


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 17, 2009)

Great shots bwlergh!


----------



## tjdphotos (Mar 18, 2009)

mhafweet said:


> *BTW, any cool photo ideas?  *I really like their band name... I want to take some photos that will capture the idea of "adjacent to nothing", in a very manly, NOT cheesy way. And like I said, I haven't photographed a rock band or concert before, so feel free to post links to your favorite rock band photos that I could check out.



1. Do your research on this band, search the web and find out as much as possible. 

2. Edit your main posting and take the bands name out, switch it to a link to their myspace page with the text Utah Band. Before you know it the search engines will be relating this forum post to the band name.  Would you want the band to read this post or give another local photog a chance to contact the band and steel your gig? Always keep your clients and future clients private.

3. Go and hang out with the band and bring just your camera along, you need to invade the bands space and they need to be comfortable with that. Study the environment, know their names, study the neighborhood or venue and its features and how you may use them in the shot.

4. Be yourself and let them be themselves, do not over think this shoot. Do not be afraid to ask them their ideas.

5. Judging by who is producing the new CD their is some serious money going into this effort, they probably contacted you because your good, so be confident and just charge them what you think is fair for your personal time and talent. 

6. I'm assuming you know how to use your camera but I just thought Id add if your shooting them on stage make sure the light crew turns of the strobes and moving lights. You really dont want to deal with those! 

7. Have fun, be creative, try to capture them in their style and if they get out of line, take charge! They a rock band so they're going to fricken act like one!

I have photographed a few local bands at venues, feel free to veiw my gallery for reference and PM or email me if you have any ?s

~ good Luck!


----------



## guitarkid (Mar 18, 2009)

It's all about having fun, let that run you. Also, it can be tricky in a venue with lighting, especially different colored lights on stage. Your camera must be fast, since it will be darker for half the shots so watch out for the noise. i'm usually at iso 800 or 400 with flash. F5.6 average. Don't forget to capture the creative stuff, journalistic stuff, as well as the regular boring shots...them all on stage. Get a closeup of the guitarplayer or bassplayer's right hand along the strings...action shots. Get the kickdrum with their name on it. Get some shots of their gear...amps and guitars on stage before they go on. Make sure you know where you can and can't go. Use bounce flash, but if the ceiling is black, this will be an issue. Each venue is different. Oh yeah, use a contract, especially if you want to keep the rights...especially if they are on the "verge" of being signed.  Figure out an hourly rate for shooting and editing and give them all the photos on disc.  Give them a discount if you want.  Being a guitarplayer for years, I know what I would want shot for my own band, so that helps in giving others great photos. Here is one of my fav shots I took of a recent band:









I checked out that Ross Halfin site and I have to say, although he is pretty good with controlled lighting, he really seems to suffer during live shots. There is much better work on this site by our members.

Have fun and good luck! 
Steve


----------



## bwlergh (Mar 19, 2009)

Flash is a huuuuuge no-no at live gigs. You are not to use a flash during the live show under any circumstances.

Set ISO at around 3200, exposure time should not drop below 1/100, ideally you'd shoot at 1/125 to 1/160 at f2.8 take a zoom lens with a good range ie 18 - 120 mm, you don't want anything above 120mm.


----------



## tjdphotos (Mar 19, 2009)

bwlergh said:


> Flash is a huuuuuge no-no at live gigs. You are not to use a flash during the live show under any circumstances.
> 
> Set ISO at around 3200, exposure time should not drop below 1/100, ideally you'd shoot at 1/125 to 1/160 at f2.8 take a zoom lens with a good range ie 18 - 120 mm, you don't want anything above 120mm.



I completely agree, altho I don't think her Nikon D50 has an iso of 3200. 3200 that's gotta have allot a noise. I get by with 3.5f-4f @ ISO 1600 in RAW and expose about 4 marks to the left and its still to damn noisy for me. But I agree with the no flash, you'll loose all that color.


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 19, 2009)

> I checked out that Ross Halfin site and I have to say, although he is pretty good with controlled lighting, he really seems to suffer during live shots. There is much better work on this site by our members.



Hehehe.... Send him an email stating that. That might even warrant a reply that he posts sometimes in the diary.  I'm not sure if you read through his diary on the site, but if you want a good laugh it's worth it, there is some funny reading there for sure.

While I agree that not all he shoots is super fantastic, like him or not he's a master at his job. His strong point is his access, he has access to more bands than anyone as far as personal commissioning goes. He gets places 99% of the other photographers can't by way of his personal relationship with musicians. As far as the biz goes there is no better source, he pretty much rewrote the book on shooting musicians a long time ago.


----------



## bwlergh (Mar 21, 2009)

tjdphotos said:


> I completely agree, altho I don't think her Nikon D50 has an iso of 3200.



I would suggest that she hires herself a D700 or D3X for the live show then.


----------



## mhafweet (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay... thanks for the input. I'm working out the logistical details right now. 

As far as cost, I'm thinking $600 base, and 15-20% cut of posters, prints, etc. This would include photos from the band shoot and the concert. Does this seem reasonable? Should I increase the base or leave it where it is?


----------



## chadsdphoto (Mar 25, 2009)

Have fun with this one! I've shot a ton of concert stuff just because I like to. If you need more inspiration for shot ideas, check out www.chadsconcertpix.blogspot.com.

I don't totally agree with the "no flash" idea. You certainly will get better colors and usually more dramatic pictures without flash. However, sometimes a little fill flash is just the ticket for a great shot. Some bands claim that camera flashes are distracting. Excuse me? You've got moving flashing lights on the stage all the time and you can tell when my camera flash goes off?

You will find a bunch of rear-sync flash, multiple flash, etc. on my blog.


----------



## roadkill (Mar 27, 2009)

bwlergh said:


> Flash is a huuuuuge no-no at live gigs. You are not to use a flash during the live show under any circumstances.
> 
> Set ISO at around 3200, exposure time should not drop below 1/100, ideally you'd shoot at 1/125 to 1/160 at f2.8 take a zoom lens with a good range ie 18 - 120 mm, you don't want anything above 120mm.



ask the band.  I shot a function for a local radio station where a couple of the bands had no aversion to flash.  It was a very dark venue.


----------



## biancarose (May 8, 2009)

I don't think it is the flash that bands mind, it might be the beam of light coming from the camera as you focus that is annoying. None the less, I use flash all the time with a soft box on my flash. Still bright, but no one has mentioned anything to me yet, and I am usually all up in their grills on stage and so on.


----------



## tjdphotos (May 23, 2009)

guitarkid said:


> It's all about having fun, let that run you. Also, it can be tricky in a venue with lighting, especially different colored lights on stage. Your camera must be fast, since it will be darker for half the shots so watch out for the noise. i'm usually at iso 800 or 400 with flash. F5.6 average. Don't forget to capture the creative stuff, journalistic stuff, as well as the regular boring shots...them all on stage. Get a closeup of the guitarplayer or bassplayer's right hand along the strings...action shots. Get the kickdrum with their name on it. Get some shots of their gear...amps and guitars on stage before they go on. Make sure you know where you can and can't go. Use bounce flash, but if the ceiling is black, this will be an issue. Each venue is different. Oh yeah, use a contract, especially if you want to keep the rights...especially if they are on the "verge" of being signed.  Figure out an hourly rate for shooting and editing and give them all the photos on disc.  Give them a discount if you want.  Being a guitarplayer for years, I know what I would want shot for my own band, so that helps in giving others great photos. Here is one of my fav shots I took of a recent band:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Band is this dude from?


----------



## RyanLilly (May 24, 2009)

tjdphotos said:


> 6. I'm assuming you know how to use your camera but I just thought Id add if your shooting them on stage make sure the light crew turns of the strobes and moving lights. You really dont want to deal with those!



Ok, I seriously Laughed out loud when I read this. Don't ask the anyone on the crew or the Lighting Designer to change anything for you; they won't, and you will look like an Idiot. The Production crew work for their client, not you. Plus after they tell you no, they will get on their coms and make fun of you to the rest of the crew. 

What you can do is get a set list, and politely ask a few questions about the lighting, where/when strobes are used, Moles (audience blinders), Pyro, etc... Take some notes, that way you know what to expect and be a bit more prepared. Also if you shoot the band in the same settings, or even different bands with similar lighting rigs, you can easily anticipate whats coming next.


 But seriously, don't try to tell/ask the production crew to do anything, they don't tell you how to take photographs. 
    One on an event, a member of the media came up to us(Lighting and Sound production) and told us, not asked us, that When the Celebrity came around to his side that we needed to turn down the music so a local celeb could ask him a question on camera. So we said shure, and changed nothing. The Media guy came back up to us after it was over and said, "well that didn't work out the way we had planned" I said, "that too bad" turned away and continued to work. That was a good day. 

On not so good day, a coworker of mine was mixing at a concert and a guy made his way up to front of house and shouted "hey, Hey turn up the kick drum!" The engineer turn to him and yelled back, "Hey man, I don't come to your work and tell you the fries are burnt!"


----------

